# Trivia 4/26



## luckytrim (Apr 26, 2019)

trivia 4/26
DID YOU KNOW...
An atmospheric phenomenon known as "the everlasting storm"  occurs at the 
junction of the Catatumbo River and Lake Maracaibo in  Venezuela. It produces 
thousands of lightning strikes per hour

1. Which of the following is the scientific term for  clubfoot?
  a. - Glossitis
  b. - Olecranon Bursitis
  c. - Congenital Talipes Equinovarus
  d. - Proctitis
2. Edgar Allan Poe is said to have invented the word  "tintinnabulation". To 
does this refer?
3. Notre Dame defeated Stanford in the 1925 ______ Bowl  game.
4. Which of these capital cities does not lie on the  coast?
  a. - Buenos Aires
  b. - Accra
  c. - Algiers
  d. - Madrid
5. What is the color of Angry Birds who are good at breaking  glass (original 
game) ?
6. One of the worst radiation accidents occurred on August  10th, 1985, 
aboard K-431, a Soviet naval vessel being refueled. What type  of ship was 
K-431?
  a. - Aircraft Carrier
  b. - Cruiser
  c. - Guided Missile Destroyer
  d. - Submarine
7. Of the four A states in the USA, which was the first  admitted into the 
union?
8. Who was the first American into space?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A school teacher taught in the USA for seventeen years, and  was illiterate 
the whole time.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. The Sound of Ringing Bells
3. Rose
4. - d
5. Blue
6. - d
7. Alabama
8. Alan Shepherd

TRUTH !!
An incredible story ....
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-43700153


----------

